# Vestibular Syndrome - Dizzy Dog story



## matoaka (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, Happy Day!!

First time in 4 weeks that my dog, Jack, has been able to drink water on his own!

I'm a new member who has just come through a bout of vestibular syndrome with my 8 yr old mixed breed dog. I'd like to pass on my experience as I see several members have asked questions about this.

Symptoms: Sudden onset of acute tilting head, walking in circles, stumbling, crab-walking, falling down, disorientation, dizziness. (Owner's primary symptom is terror.)

Vet checked ears, as an ear infection can cause this, and we went through two rounds of antibiotics and one course of steriods. No improvement. Then we had a blood panel run for hyperthyroidism, as vestibular syndrome can also be present in this condition. Blood work was normal. 

This syndrome is actually "diagnosed" through a process of elimination. There is currently no test that will confirm the types of vestibular syndrome. It usually can be divided up into three catagories: Idiopathic vestibular syndrome (which means there is no known cause and will usually clear up on it's own); peripheral vestibular syndrome (which means the problem is outside the brain, such as an ear infection, and will usually respond to treatment); and central vestibular syndrome (which means it's inside the brain and the prognosis is usually not very good).

Central vestibular syndrome is very rare, and the costs of tests such as MRI's and CAT scans are very expensive. We couldn't afford these. So our only option was to watch and wait.

We hand-fed Jack for 4 weeks and served him water through a sport bottle. He soon became constipated because he couldn't walk. One tablespoon of canned 100% pumpkin 3 or 4 times a day corrected this. But getting him outside to eliminate was very difficult - he weighs about 60 lbs. His fear and confusion made him quite spastic and he couldn't stand on his own. He became very depressed and unreponsive.

It has been a terrible month. And many times we thought it was time to have him put down. Then we started messaging and flexing his legs and we noticed this helped him calm down quite a bit. (This is not a cure, I don't think, just a way to keep him relaxed.) And then yesterday, out of the blue!, we rang the door bell and he jumped up a RAN to the front door. Today he actually got up and walked outside! Straight as an arrow! And then he fell down. But got back up a few minutes later to drink out of his water bowl!!!!!! He pranced around the back yard for awhile and then fell from exertion. We are absolutely elated!!!!

We've done massive amounts of internet research and have read that idiopathic vestibular syndrom can occur in dogs, cats, horses, cows, etc. It's cause is unknown. And the onset is sudden, without any warning. It's terrifying to watch a dog go through this.... but take heart. If it's idiopathic vestibular syndrome, it will go away. Maybe in 4 days or maybe in 4 weeks. The recovery period may take a couple of months, and there may be a lingering head tilt that will never go away. But the dog will adjust and can lead a healthy life afterward. If your dog has this, hit the internet and read up on it. Most vets have seen this syndrome, but not all of them are experts.

I am not a vet, but I hope this helps someone.

Thanks for offering this forum!
Matoaka


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

matoaka said:


> Oh, Happy Day!!
> 
> First time in 4 weeks that my dog, Jack, has been able to drink water on his own!
> 
> ...



is it possible to sticky this


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Matoaka,
You're the first person I've talked to who's dog had this other than my old dog Schatzie. It is totally terrifying. I have heard many, many dogs are euthanized when this happens, b'cause owners and many vets have no idea what it is or that it does improve slowly on it's own. my vet thankfully knew exactly what this was when I came sobbing into his clinic carrying my 65lb. border collie/aussie. Schatzie could not stand on his own for a week and a half and then was still unsteady enough to require assistance with a rolled towel under him just in front of his hind legs. I carried him outside and supported him to stand so he could go potty several times per day, no small feat with my sad back let me tell ya. Anyway my wonderful holistic vet prescribed some chinese herbal supplements(supposedly can just be sprinkled onto whatever they'll eat...yeah right LOL) I mixed with small amounts of water and fed to him slowly with a dropper. The only thing he'd eat for some time was organic, purred chicken or beef baby food licked from a spoon. Schatzie did recover from this mostly, he was 13 when he got it and already had cancer and some hind end weakening issues which seemed much worse after this incident. He also had a head tilt from then on.


----------



## matoaka (Jul 22, 2007)

Dieselsmama,

From one bad back to another... I know how you must have felt. I've been through a whole jar of Aleve since this started. From what I've read, senior dogs are more prone to acquire this syndrome than middle-aged dogs or pups, but they can still get it. I can absolutely see why dogs would be euthanized! It looks like what I'd expect a severe brain tumor would look like. And those big brown eyes look at you like they're saying, "I've had enough."

And caring for these dogs can be very difficult. My DH and I both work. Fortunately, I live close to work and my boss let me go home when I needed to water/move my pooch. It would be great if all doggie day care centers and dog walkers/sitters were trained in handling these cases. I imagine some of them already are.

I'm really glad you had a vet that was wise to this malady. Hopefully, most vets are getting on board, so fewer dogs will be euthanized.

Matoaka


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm glad for a relatively happy ending. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Matoaka,
Oh I was right there holdin' the bottle of pain relievers too, I weigh about 115 lbs. and have had two ruptured disks. Poor Schatzie would just look at me like" Um, are you sure about this? please don't drop me mom" LOL. When this first happened I came home from work and he didn't come right over to greet me. I went to his bed and realized when he started thrashing around trying to get up that he couldn't stand, his head was cranked right down to the side, and he was like weaving around. 
According to my vet it is most common in seniors and for some reason often presents after a very windy period. I know that sounds out there, but that's what he said. I really thought he'd had a stroke and was paralyzed on one side or something. 
I love my vet, he really is awesome. When the time came last winter to put the poor old dogger down my vet came to my home to do it so I wouldn't have to bring him into the office so he'd be most comfortable.


----------



## matoaka (Jul 22, 2007)

After a real windy period?? That's most interesting to me. It's been very windy here this spring and early summer. VERY windy. I wonder what the connection is. I'm going to let my vet know about that.

Thanks for the tidbit!

Matoaka


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

matoaka said:


> After a real windy period?? That's most interesting to me. It's been very windy here this spring and early summer. VERY windy. I wonder what the connection is. I'm going to let my vet know about that.
> 
> Thanks for the tidbit!
> 
> Matoaka


What sort of mixed breed is Jack? This is my last pic. of Schatzie:


----------



## matoaka (Jul 22, 2007)

Breed? Let's see. I can see Shepherd and Corgi, maybe a little lab. We call him our orange "Condo Shepherd"... if you don't see his short legs, he almost looks full size! He's a pound dog, in general. 

This morning he's having a little trouble getting his hind legs underneath himself, but he's (eventually) getting outside and on my bed. It's a huge improvement over just two days ago.

Matoaka


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I'm glad Jack's on the mend. It took probably three weeks after Schatzie was back up walking to get to as improved as he would get. I'm sure Jack will have a more complete recovery as he's much younger and without all the previous health issues Schatzie had.


----------



## donnanewman03 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi It is years later and I am sure many tears later but I am experiencing vestibular syndrome now with my 15 yr old Dal
Vet thinks she had a stroke and was even thinking a brain tumor .
She gets up sometimes and twists to her left .Always to her left. She sits up and eats at times but we are no longer taking her to the vet because of the stress and I am hoping to get a vet to come to the house. 
If anyone else on the list has dealt with his I would really love to hear you. I understand it can take up to month to get back on track and e are willing to do this
Thanks in advance 
Donna


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If VD is suspected, usually they need to be on anti nausea meds, anti immflamatories, and antibiotics. Talk to your vet, or another vet if you have any doubts about treatment.


----------



## donnanewman03 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks I have some cerenia and notice she is gagging alot .I thought it might be the larpar but now that you mention this it could be nausea .She doesn't vomit 
I just gave her a cerenia. She is spinning like a top today and the sun seems to affect her eyes.
thanks


----------

